# I need some teenage friends on here



## lonelyhippie

I feel like I should make friends with some teenagers on here since I am one.
I'm a friendly person and I'd love to get to know some people


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

Hey feel free to message me on here or on skype:doggycoolman. I'm always up for a chat


----------



## SummerRae

Me!


----------



## linky1

Feel free to pm me lonelyhippie


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Sure ;3 Nice signature btw


----------



## lonelyhippie

Sachiko Sachiko said:


> Sure ;3 Nice signature btw


thanks!


----------



## dcaffeine

You can pm me. I'm still technically a teenager.


----------



## Kalliber

You can add me on Skype
Zeak16


----------



## gabby1032

Me!  haha


----------



## eal1997

*Hi*

PM me if you like...


----------



## eal1997

*text me if u wanna*

Text me @ 5122773943 or kik me: eal1997 if you want to


----------



## Amandus

You can PM me, bro. I could use some friends too.


----------



## Jack Jackson

PM me any time! I'd love to make some friends too


----------



## jsmith92

I sent you a PM


----------



## GygaSHIFT

PM me, I'm lonely :')


----------



## Emem

Me!


----------



## Vegetable

I'm new and looking for friends too. You can PM if you like!


----------



## Vanderfee

Hey there and you can count me in.  Skype @acidfire91


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_PM me if you want to, I need some friends too _


----------



## lonely pizza

Pm me if you want, and anyone else


----------



## clemscott

Hi, I am in need of some friends as well! So feel free to PM me x


----------



## JohannTheViking

Looks like you've got yourself a full plate of people to pm but I'd just like to throw my offer in too


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

Hello there! I'd love to be your friend and anyone else's who needs one.


----------



## mima24

haha, I could use a couple too


----------



## 94chasidy94

Heyy  you can add me on kik: iBe_Silent


----------



## Rayvent

Send me a PM if you like  I'll try and find time to talk.


----------



## Tasdel

So many nice sounding people, anyone feel free to add me on Skype the.bargos, let me know you're from here. I'm technically an adult now lol but I get along with almost everyone I meet.


----------



## jhwelch

Feel free to PM me


----------



## fcmallari02

Hi anyone


----------



## osnapitscarie

We should all group chat or something  Anyone who wants to message me too can :3 Kik- osnapitscarie


----------



## rachel16

i'm new and looking for friends too, you can PM me for my kik or skype

i agree, we should group chat


----------



## Max Jordan

Looking for a friend.


----------



## jackie b

I'm new here, anyone feel free to PM me


----------



## zoethebookworm

Hey, I'm new here 
I'm a 16 year old and would love some teenage friends on here. Anybody feel free to PM me or add me as a friend


----------



## a scared penguin

You can skype me penguin4hire


----------



## BlankCanvas

Any and all can pm me whenever


----------



## karabell

I'm 15 and am kind of new here too! Any of y'all can feel free to PM me anytime


----------



## dachickmagnet

Send a pm my way anyone, if you're keen for a chat.


----------



## failed101

Challenged accepted! Rawr!


----------



## AllieG

I would love to talk to other teenagers. I'm fairly new so anyone please feel free to pm me.


----------



## mac93

I'm new and, if you want to chat, send me a PM or add me on Skype, my user is lonelyroad93.


----------



## saxsaxsax

AllieG said:


> I would love to talk to other teenagers. I'm fairly new so anyone please feel free to pm me.


Same here! First post in fact :3 would love to talk to anyone out there, if there is any


----------



## Coniglio28

I'd like to talk to other teenagers and see how they cope with SA so anyone can PM me or add me on Skype my username is ellie.b628 or on kik my user is Ellie4453


----------



## sparklepuppy

Message me anytime yo


----------



## sparklepuppy

**** this is an old thread lmao


----------



## tessa808

Hey !!!! I like you already you have Pink Floyd on your dp !!!!!!!!


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

Hi guys


----------



## nightsbyfrankocean

if anyone wants to vent or talk about stuff, pm me!!!!!!


----------



## Colie319

Message me.


----------



## ryanlin993

age 16, junior in hs, kik: RyanamikLin 
msg me!


----------

